# Acpi kernel error

## Celes_Eternal

Honestly I just didn't found any informations about the meaning of this (from dmesg):

```

[    1.182103] ACPI Error: No handler for Region [EC__] (ffff8803210421b0) [EmbeddedControl] (20170119/evregion-166)

[    1.182112] ACPI Error: Region EmbeddedControl (ID=3) has no handler (20170119/exfldio-299)

[    1.182117] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB.PCI0.LPCB.EC._REG] (Node ffff880321041528), AE_NOT_EXIST (20170119/psparse-543)

[    1.182207] ACPI Error: No handler for Region [EC__] (ffff8803210421b0) [EmbeddedControl] (20170119/evregion-166)

[    1.182214] ACPI Error: Region EmbeddedControl (ID=3) has no handler (20170119/exfldio-299)

[    1.182219] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB.PCI0.LPCB.EC._REG] (Node ffff880321041528), AE_NOT_EXIST (20170119/psparse-543)
```

Someone can explain this to me?

----------

## audiodef

What exactly went wrong? What were you trying to do?

----------

## luiztux

This error is similar to this one.

----------

